# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Memphis, No TV (Boo!), 7:00 p.m. CST



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Fear the Fro



Sorry, no time today for a fancy thread.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOooooooo

I was looking forward to watching Tyrus Vs. Rudy


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

One thing I've noticed so far with is is, we still get off to pretty slow starts scoring the ball early.

Sooner or later, that's gonna have to be addressed. We start off EVERY game looking very garbage.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*@*









*Time:* 7:00 CT

*Records:* Bulls 2-0, Grizzlies 2-1

*Grizzlies' probable starters*







*F*







*F*







*C*







*G*







*G*
__Jones____Roberts____Warrick___Stoudamire__Jones__ 

*Bulls' probable starters*







*F*







*F*







*C*







*G*







*G*
__Deng_____Brown____Wallace____Gordon_____Hinrich__


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Damn no TV. Gay has led his team in points for all of their games so far.

Does WCKG suck so far or what? They should do more preseason games, and their website sucks too (no mention of the Bulls)


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Is the game at Memphis' Arena or is it on a neutral court?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Bullsky said:


> Is the game at Memphis' Arena or is it on a neutral court?


at memphis arena,fedex forum


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ross Perot is calling the game!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Does anyone know how much it'll cost for the Audio Pass once the season starts?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yuck, bad start. We look bad.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

greekbullsfan said:


> at memphis arena,fedex forum


Thanks! That means we actually get live stats, which is always a plus.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

PJ Brown is pathetic, Tyrus should get the starting nod for the next game.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> PJ Brown is pathetic, Tyrus should get the starting nod for the next game.


Meh. I like Tyrus' energy off the bench.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus to the hole, and 1!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Are ya'll listening to the live audio at NBA.com?

So far Tyrus has brought nothing BUT energy right. He was fouled on a fastbreak and finished the lay-up.

next play

Tyrus just ran to the hole again, throws up wild lay-up and scores..goes to the line

he has 5 pts so far


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus to the hole, and 1 again!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

ESPN.com Gamecast also works, seems to be slightly ahead of the radio feed


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

They are saying Ben is automatic (lol different from yesterdays broadcast), but never met a shot he didn't like


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow. TT taking it to them early! Bulls at 63%.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

lol, we should just give the ball to Tyrus everytime, I don't think they have anyone quick enough to stop him.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> ESPN.com Gamecast also works, seems to be slightly ahead of the radio feed


Yeah, the Yahoo GameChannel is ahead of the radio also.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Thabo is in


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thomas just needs to get some freethrow help. Damn, I hope he gets the nod as starting powerforward, he could be an allstar this year, Thomas will definitely be rookie of the year if he gets the minutes. At the very least, maybe a 6th man of the year similiar to Ben's rookie year. Thomas is just too damn good. Great pick by Paxson.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Um, I didn't notice this but

Did Tyrus come in before Noc as the 6th man?!

He's been having a major impact in the last two games, as SOON as he was subbed.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Grizzlies radio crying about biased refs


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Um, I didn't notice this but
> 
> Did Tyrus come in before Noc as the 6th man?!
> 
> He's been having a major impact in the last two games, as SOON as he was subbed.




Nocioni won't play tonight. Personal issues they said...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Grizzlies radio crying about biased refs


I know. They have just 10 players dressed for the game.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Jesus Shuttlesworth said:


> Nocioni won't play tonight. Personal issues they said...


oooooh yeah,

forgot about that.....


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Grizzlies radio crying about biased refs


"That is such a bad call!"

blah. How many times are we going to hear that? I think all of us should start a count.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Assists by Viktor to Tyrus for the dunk...

Looks like Tyrus might have 20 this game


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TO by Tyrus........


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Thabo hit a jumpshot!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Malik has been solid tonight. That's good to see!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

8 pts for Tyrus so far, and 6 pts for Deng.

Why no Gay?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Turnovers seem to be a small problem right now, and the starters seem like garbage, once again.

But these are all assumptions, from looking at the stat sheet. Maybe they look good, I just can't tell.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Turnovers seem to be a small problem right now, and the starters seem like garbage, once again.
> 
> But these are all assumptions, from looking at the stat sheet. Maybe they look good, I just can't tell.


Well Rudy's wearing a double breasted...a double breasted suit, with cumberbund.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Well Rudy's wearing a double breasted...a double breasted suit, with cumberbund.


:laugh:

Seriously, is Gay not playing tonight? If not, I don't see how Memphis plans on winning. And I don't see what they plan on doing in the regular season, with Gasol out until January.. They're screwed!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

PowerWoofer said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, is Gay not playing tonight? If not, I don't see how Memphis plans on winning. And I don't see what they plan on doing in the regular season, with Gasol out until January.. They're screwed!


They currently are the frontrunners for the Oden sweepstakes

C Oden
F Gasol
F Gay

= Help us ALL


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The ROY said:


> They currently are the frontrunners for the Oden sweepstakes
> 
> C Oden
> F Gasol
> ...


I hope not. They could kill with that line-up.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> I hope not. They could kill with that line-up.


Yeah, but Oden's like 37 already, so he should begin breaking down within the next few years.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SMH

We have 11 turnovers already


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

btw cardinal's touchdown,bears down 7-0 in 1st,the first game after 8 consecutive they did not allow in the 1st a touchdown,grossman looks awful till now


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

no offense

but we have a bears thread too


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

damn, get Thomas back in the games not as exciting with Thomas out.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Sounds like Hakim Warrick is progressing well


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to give Andre Barrett a contract, I think he's better than Duhon.

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Andre Barett/Chris Duhon
SG-Ben Gordon/Thabo Sefolosha/Hawk
SF-Luol Deng/Andres Nocioni/Viktar Khryapa
PF-Tyrus Thomas/PJ Brown/Michael Sweetney
C- Ben Wallace/Malik Allen/Luke Schenscher

I think that should be our final 15, cohesive roster.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Ben Wallace hits a free throw!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bullsky said:


> Ben Wallace hits a free throw!


Go over to the non radio feed game thread! Your spoiling it for us.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Go over to the non radio feed game thread! Your spoiling it for us.


Umm... I'm listening to it on the radio. I don't get what you're saying...


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Yeah, but Oden's like 37 already, so he should begin breaking down within the next few years.


He does look older than PJ Brown.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*CHI*-46
*MEM*-40
HALFTIME

Halftime Leaders:









*PTS*- 10







*REB*- 7














*AST*- 3

















*PTS*- 9







*REB*- 7







*AST*- 3


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TYrus doesn't have any other stats besides 10 pts and 2 to's


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

WOW! This game hasn't even broken past 60, and it's almost the 4th quarter.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Is Noce being rested for tonight's game?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

That means either Memphis is really hurting with the loss of Gasol and Gay, or that Chicago just can't score when they need to. It could be both!

Or it could just be preseason line-ups that Skiles is experimenting with.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Is Noce being rested for tonight's game?


No, he's out due to personal matters.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

i know its not the bulls game. but this has to be there facial of the preseason. this photo is just nasty... i just had to post this up!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

we've already commited 22 turnovers.. thats not good.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

PJ is having a good game so far. If he has this type of game every second or third game ill be happy..

his line so far is..

8 pts on 4-5 and 8 rebs and 2 blks 20mins


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Funny thing is, neither team has hit a 3-pointer yet. It's weird going through an entire game and not seeing ONE 3-pointer. At all! lol


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

PowerWoofer said:


> Funny thing is, neither team has hit a 3-pointer yet. It's weird going through an entire game and not seeing ONE 3-pointer. At all! lol


Wow, that is weird. I didn't even notice...


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Memphis, No TV (Boo!), 7:00 p.m. CST*



kulaz3000 said:


> i know its not the bulls game. but this has to be there facial of the preseason. this photo is just nasty... i just had to post this up!


What picture?


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

MARTY! MARTY! MARTY!

haha sorry, that might be his ONLY basket for the rest of the preseason.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Bullsky said:


> Wow, that is weird. I didn't even notice...


Well, Chucky Atkins just made one, so never mind. :biggrin:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


>


Definite playoff-type atmosphere tonight -- just check out that crowd.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Martynas is shining in his garbage minutes tonight! He's carrying this team on his back! :banana: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

PowerWoofer said:


> Martynas is shining in his garbage minutes tonight! He's carrying this team on his back! :banana:
> 
> :biggrin:


Looks like a jinxed him...in the right way!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus with his 2nd block...but this was CLUTCH!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The ROY said:


> Tyrus with his 2nd block...but this was CLUTCH!


He's got 3 now! :clap:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> Martynas is shining in his garbage minutes tonight! He's carrying this team on his back! :banana:
> 
> :biggrin:


Not garbage minutes this game is neck and neck and Marty is the reason we won this 

The Bulls by a neck ( Marty's )


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Tyrus with his 2nd block...but this was CLUTCH!


Are you actually at FedEx Forum?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Marty is killin LOL

Marty > Luke


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Move over Stockton and Malone ....

Here comes Veek-tor and Marty


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Game Over! Thomas with a block, a steal later on, and a dunk to finish the game!

And Martynas with 11 points. Awesome!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So 3 pretty much lackluster games, but now we have the talent to win on bad days.

Tyrus Thomas: 14 PTS 1 REB 3 STL 4 BLK


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

26 Turnovers though 

Ugh

Anyone would think we still have Khalid El Amin running around out there


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> So 3 pretty much lackluster games, but now we have the talent to win on bad days.
> 
> Tyrus Thomas: 14 PTS 1 REB 3 STL 4 BLK



That 1 reb isn't flattering but the blocks and stls are

he had 2blks and 3stls his last game in 25 min


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> That 1 reb isn't flattering but the blocks and stls are
> 
> he had 2blks and 3stls his last game in 25 min


Yeah, I messed that up, I forgot the Yahoo Sports feed was ahead of the radio feed and added another steal and 2 points to his final stats.

But the 1 rebound isn't anything to be concerned about, we outrebounded the Grizzlies by 9, so the rebounds were just going to other people tonight, rebounding isn't something I'm gonna get worked up about with Thomas. 4 blocks though!


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Andrews with 11 points. I wonder how he looked compared to Schensher.


Tyrus once again looks like a playmaker.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus is too damn athletic to be going for lay-ups on fastbreaks....

KILL! THEM, throw it down BIG, well lil BIG MAN! throw it doWN! Hell you could of jumped OVER Chucky


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


>


I can't see the water on his feet in this shot



>


Stout defense Chucky ! 

Real stout


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*CHI*-87
*MEM*-78
FINAL

Game Leaders:









*PTS*- 12







*REB*- 9














*AST*- 8

















*PTS*- 13







*REB*- 10







*AST*- 3


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow, Khryapa. He was a little foul heavy today, but 6 REBS and 8 AST in 7 minutes....damn.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I know it's just the pre....

But it looks like Tyrus will lead all rookies in blocks this season.

He'll definintely wind up on the rookie vs. soph game & if he gets the right amount of minutes, with his statlines, he COULD be a late candidate for ROY


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Wow, Khryapa. He was a little foul heavy today, but 6 REBS and 8 AST in 7 minutes....damn.


I think he played 19 minutes, but still pretty good numbers. I like this guy. Does all the little things and can make an open jumper.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

lougehrig said:


> I think he played 19 minutes, but still pretty good numbers. I like this guy. Does all the little things and can make an open jumper.


Yep

I like him ALOT more than Songalia also.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Duhon........ :raised_ey


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


>


Man, look at Du in that pic. So many stupid ideas are running through my head, looking at his face. That's just classic.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Memphis, No TV (Boo!), 7:00 p.m. CST*

Bulls will go undefeated this season! :swammi:


----------



## Tim-may (May 24, 2006)

kirkisgod said:


> Duhon........ :raised_ey


lol. duhon. :jump:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

One thing I'm surprised by so far is, NOBODY has thrown a lob to Tyrus yet this preseason although he's been open for PLENTY in the two games we've seen.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> One thing I'm surprised by so far is, NOBODY has thrown a lob to Tyrus yet this preseason although he's been open for PLENTY in the two games we've seen.


i havn't seen any authority type of high light dunks from him at all. Please tell me his not a tyson chandler type of player with small hands and he needs both his hands on the ball to throw it down...

but besides his lack of high light dunks, im excited about his energy. his going to pump out the United center plenty this season. the kid is just so excitable and he has that energy in his play to boot.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> i havn't seen any authority type of high light dunks from him at all. Please tell me his not a tyson chandler type of player with small hands and he needs both his hands on the ball to throw it down...
> 
> but besides his lack of high light dunks, im excited about his energy. his going to pump out the United center plenty this season. the kid is just so excitable and he has that energy in his play to boot.


He definintely doesn't have small hands but I honestly can't stand watching him dunk with two hands. I've only seen him dunk 1-handed on tip-in's and lobs


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> He definintely doesn't have small hands but I honestly can't stand watching him dunk with two hands. I've only seen him dunk 1-handed on tip-in's and lobs


can we take that as a bad sign? maybe he doesn't have small hands, but he may not be able to palm the ball at will like some bigs, such as amare or the dwight howard type of players. because the tip in dunks with one hands or lobs, and dunking with two hands seems very chandler like. i remember most of the time chandler would dunk with two hands whenever possible with the occassional dunk with one hand on tips or lobs..


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty would make a really good volleyball player.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> can we take that as a bad sign? maybe he doesn't have small hands, but he may not be able to palm the ball at will like some bigs, such as amare or the dwight howard type of players. because the tip in dunks with one hands or lobs, and dunking with two hands seems very chandler like. i remember most of the time chandler would dunk with two hands whenever possible with the occassional dunk with one hand on tips or lobs..


It could be a bad sign...but he gets high enough to finish almost any dunk so maybe we shouldn't be so worried.

I'll tell you one thing, people compare him to a smaller, amare-lite type at times but I don't see that at all. He may be explosive but Amare is powerful also.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> It could be a bad sign...but he gets high enough to finish almost any dunk so maybe we shouldn't be so worried.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing, people compare him to a smaller, amare-lite type, I don't see that at all. He may be explosive but Amare is all power.


with major emphasis on the word LITE.

the more i see him play his very much like josh smith or gerald wallace, even a AK47 type of player. is just all over the floor with energy and effort..

with around 20mins per game playing time he can could roughly average around 2 blks and 2 stls a game if he doesn't worry about his offense too much and puts all his efforts on wreaking havoc onthe defensive end.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> with major emphasis on the word LITE.
> 
> the more i see him play his very much like josh smith or gerald wallace, even a AK47 type of player. is just all over the floor with energy and effort..
> 
> with around 20mins per game playing time he can could roughly average around 2 blks and 2 stls a game if he doesn't worry about his offense too much and puts all his efforts on wreaking havoc onthe defensive end.


In 20 min, Maybe this is a reach but I could see 10 ppg (he should average this considering his ability to draw fouls), 5 rpg, 1.5 bpg, 1.5 spg this season

The Josh Smith/Gerald Wallace/AK47 comparison's are probably the best so far. I'm not seeing much Shawn marion like everyone else either. Shawn takes more pride in his offense while Tyrus is the opposite.

Marty had 11 straight points to end the 4th quarter. That was crazy


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Damn. The Bulls are so long, or at least those pictures make us look long.

There won't be any more easy plays in the paint against us!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Bullsky said:


> Damn. The Bulls are so long, or at least those pictures make us look long.
> 
> There won't be any more easy plays in the paint against us!


i totally agree. we're all arms and legs... its unbelievable how much length we've obtained this off season. with the lack of height we definitly have the length to compensate.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

If Marty can score 11 points in any one game I don't think we need Shensher.


----------



## Tim-may (May 24, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> i totally agree. we're all arms and legs... its unbelievable how much length we've obtained this off season. with the lack of height we definitly have the length to compensate.


arms, legs + 1 neck


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


>



wow thats wierd. all that length haha


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> 26 Turnovers though



its the ball i tell ya


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> can we take that as a bad sign? maybe he doesn't have small hands, but he may not be able to palm the ball at will like some bigs, such as amare or the dwight howard type of players. because the tip in dunks with one hands or lobs, and dunking with two hands seems very chandler like. i remember most of the time chandler would dunk with two hands whenever possible with the occassional dunk with one hand on tips or lobs..


on the yahoo video profile for tyrus, he dunks 1 handed like 3 times, and 1 is on a fast break.

on the summer league game 1 on youtube, he dunks one handed at like the 2:30 mark powerfully then falls down


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Wow, Khryapa. He was a little foul heavy today, but 6 REBS and 8 AST in 7 minutes....damn.


Did you say 6 Rebounds and 8 assists in 7 minutes?????


----------



## josephnba (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah Bulls are 3-0, but 26 TO's  
Any highlights from this game?

GO BULLS


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I just saw highlights for the game on Comcast. Dude, Thomas is FOR REAL. 4 blocks today...the one block they showed, he looked like he got his hand about 12 feet in the air full extension for it. Watch comcast tomorrow, it was freaking impressive.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

can u upload the highlights? Don't have chicago tv stations here


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

the-asdf-man said:


> can u upload the highlights? Don't have chicago tv stations here


Sorry, I don't have DVR


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Khryapa looks like a real steal for Paxson, there's no way he is not a steady player in our rotation when the season starts.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Hustle said:


> If Marty can score 11 points in any one game I don't think we need Shensher.


Or Sweetney.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

RedEye this morning has the caption "Andriuskevicius" under a photo of a guy with corn rows


----------

